# Tools For Tt Tire Change



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

All,

What tools do you take with to change a TT tire when your out on the road? To my knowledge the TT does not have a jack are tire tools.

Bruce


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

AAA Triple A, worth the few bucks a year, and I am a mechanic.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a bottle type hydralic jack, a 1/2" rachet with the properly sized socket to fit the lug nuts, and a torque wrench.

I also have a 4-way lug wrench that stays in my truck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If you don't have a jack, you can use boards to temporarily put one wheel (the non-flat one) on to the boards. That will lift of the other wheel off the ground high enough to change it.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use a couple of 6 ton Bottle jacks. They are compact so they store easily. Wally World sells a 4 way folding lug wrench that works nicely also. Don't forget you need a pair of pliers to remove the nut covers if you have them installed.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Also, don't forget, the nuts that hold the spare to the bumper are NOT the same size as the wheel lug nuts. Make sure you have a wrench that will fit both!

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Now, why in the world would they be different sizes?







Go figure.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mark,

Because they're nuts









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,
























Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Because they're nuts
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You people sure like to talk about your nuts.

Good point about the size difference.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Does size matter??


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I never even gave it a thought to see if they were different sizes. Glad you mentioned it!









I carry a deep-well socket and extension for a 1/2" drive and also a 1/2" torque wrench. Got 'em all at Harbor Freight for about $20. Not S&K quality, but they work. I also carry a 4-ton bottle jack, not because it is the best, but because that's what I had in the Prowler when it was abandoned. Will eventually get something better. I also have lots of wooden blocks in my basement, so could go that route if I had to change a tire.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a new flat tire plan. It's called...

*Good Sam Emergency Road Service*. I just hope I'm in range of a cell tower! (otherwise, it's plan 'B')

Sometimes, it's just better to leave your different sized nuts in someone else's hands. (does that make sense?)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Makes perfectly good sense to me, you old Parrot!
















Mark


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Must be moulting season.









drifter


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Because they're nuts
> 
> ...


Some things just can't be said any better!


----------

